# Apple Crisp- What to use instead of butter??



## MamaX (Mar 28, 2003)

I am dairy free due to ds's allergy to dairy (breastfeeding) and would like to make apple crisp. Recipe is fairly healthy except for the butter needed to make the topping. Is there any way to use something else for that? The topping is crumbs - with oats and nuts and cinammon...


----------



## princess buttercup (Jan 29, 2003)

i'd try any kind of oil.....like canola and add a touch of vanilla to replace the flavor


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

I just made a vegan apple crisp tonight! I used whole wheat pastry flour, sugar, oats, cinnamon, nutmeg and to bind it all together, canola oil! The topping came out fantastic! I could eat that by itself.









Or, you can try Earth Balance margarine... which is dairy free.


----------



## rebx (Mar 18, 2003)

My mother is a bit of an anti-butter (and other fats) activist, and makes her fruit crisps using apple butter or prune butter in place of dairy butter in the topping...The end result tastes good, but different. The fruit does a pretty good job of binding the oats & other topping ingredients together. I think you have to be careful about overcooking it, though - Or you might end up with a dense fruit leather topping.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Spectrum has an Organic all vegetable alternative to shortening... I bet you could use it? http://www.spectrumnaturals.com/organicshortening.html

My mom says pie crust turns out better with this than real shortening!


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

I second Earth Balance. I LOVE this stuff- it tastes almost like butter (it's higher fat than other margarine, but worth it). It comes in baking sticks now.


----------



## PJsmomma (Apr 21, 2003)

hi I made one with frozen apple juice concentrate or maple syrup. Just add the same amount as butter. Also you can mix some wheat germ in with the oats

Malissa


----------



## selepke (Sep 12, 2002)

Ditto the raves for Earth Balance! My dd (4.5) is very allergic to dairy, so this is all we use in our house now. Tastes wonderful, and is excellent for baking!

Sara


----------

